# Which acoustic is the best buy?



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Alright, i have looked in local ads, and have narrowed them down to quite a few options. I'm more of an electric guitar player, so i'm not sure what to look for in an acoustic. Here are what i found and the prices. I'd love to get some input on this to make my decision easier! Thanks!

1. Norman B20 HG (with hard case) - 460$

2. Seagull S6 - 400$

3. 1975 Epiphone ft-150 (with hard case) - 350$

4. Harmony H106G - 50$ (I like this one for its cheapness, but not sure it's of good quality)

5. YAMAHA CPX-8 Tropical Marina blue - 600$

6. ibanez AW1050RLG - 399.99$

7. Simon & Patrick SC RW - 600$


I know this might not be very easy to answer, but so far i'm leaning towards the Simon & Patrick. I'd rather a cutaway, but not sure which of the previous guitars has the more bang for it's buck. Anybody have some kind of input?


----------



## rounDSound (Jan 14, 2007)

ok, so i'm going to be totally unhelpful here, but give me a chance.

forget all these, and get a used martin 15. i purchased mine for 500 dollars, and it's been the musical instrument i've written the most songs and melodies on. it's the one thing that i would grab if my house burned down. i've owned my fair share of guitars, and played and turned down quite a few nicer guitars because they just didn't have it. this one does.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

rounDSound said:


> ok, so i'm going to be totally unhelpful here, but give me a chance.
> 
> forget all these, and get a used martin 15. i purchased mine for 500 dollars, and it's been the musical instrument i've written the most songs and melodies on. it's the one thing that i would grab if my house burned down. i've owned my fair share of guitars, and played and turned down quite a few nicer guitars because they just didn't have it. this one does.



rounDSound's advice has as much to do with finding the right guitar for you, as it has about a specific brand or model. When you find the right guitar you can form a strong bond with it and its value becomes much higher than the price you paid.

At the price point you are looking at the quality, sound and feel (or fit to you and your playing style) will be all over the place. You really need to sit down with each and find the one that works for you.

From a pure quality standpoint, I would go with either the Seagull or Simon and Patrick. From a curiosity standpoint, I would like to check out the funky vibe that you are likely to get from the older Ibanez and Harmony.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*new vs old*

If that Harmony is an old '60s model, it could be an incredible buy, but if it's a new model watch out. A lot of the old names have been picked up by offshore companies with varying results.

Of that list, without playing any, I'd bet the S&P would be the most likely keeper.


----------



## rounDSound (Jan 14, 2007)

ronmac said:


> rounDSound's advice has as much to do with finding the right guitar for you, as it has about a specific brand or model. When you find the right guitar you can form a strong bond with it and its value becomes much higher than the price you paid.
> 
> At the price point you are looking at the quality, sound and feel (or fit to you and your playing style) will be all over the place. You really need to sit down with each and find the one that works for you.
> 
> From a pure quality standpoint, I would go with either the Seagull or Simon and Patrick. From a curiosity standpoint, I would like to check out the funky vibe that you are likely to get from the older Ibanez and Harmony.


exactly! i'm sorry my point was so narrow. i guess what i should have said was play as many guitars as you can, because i went through many before i settled on that one. it just seems that those who do find 15's, love them, and love them a lot.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Alright thanks guys! looks like my parents are going to be doing a little driving around :smilie_flagge17:


Though thr S&P is really on the expensive side on my budget, i'm considering it the most so far. It's a cutaway, it looks beautiful, and it's made in quebec!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

You'll just have to try some out. you'll know when you've found the guitar that's right for YOU.....


----------



## jazzalta (Aug 3, 2006)

I recently picked up one of these. They run between $600 - 800. Fantastic guitars. 
http://www.alvarezgtr.com/prod_page.php?SeriesID=3&ItemID=166


----------



## gearupmusic (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the tone and the neck condition of the guitar is more important than whether it is cutaway or not =) I think Seagull is a good buy because of the craftmanship.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

You might want to check some of Godin's other accoustics, too. I was totally impressed by my uncle's 350$ Art et Lutherie.

http://www.godinguitars.com/


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

gearupmusic said:


> I think the tone and the neck condition of the guitar is more important than whether it is cutaway or not =) I think Seagull is a good buy because of the craftmanship.


I really want a cutaway though, not because it looks 'cool' or whatever. I just hate the fact that sometimes when i play on an acoustic i cant reach over the 13-14 frets.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

You should play each guitar and see which one speaks to you.

I would go with the S+P. I have an 02' pro flame maple (now called the showcase flame maple) and it plays and sounds better than any higher priced guitar I've played. Lots of bang for your buck.


----------



## michaelferris (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello and greetings.

I used to work in a music store for quite a long time, my father owned it. He still does, yet I don't work there. If I learned one thing about a guitar, it is that you have to try it. Unless you are a brand man and the name means a whole lot, it would be theoretically possible to find a guitar for 100 dollars that sounds gorgeous. Now, of course, the possibility is VERY slim. Yet, at the same time, quite possible. Well, the reason I am writing to you about this is that you must be very careful even with more expensive name brand guitars. It can work the other way around too. It could be that you get a guitar for 600 dollars and it doesn't have quite the feel or the sound for the money you paid. Again, it is more probable, but is not always the case. So, my advice is to go out and try the guitar. If you feel that you don't have enough experience to try out a guitar. I would suggest finding someone to go with you. The two things that are the most important when buying is the intonation, the sound quality, and the playability. Playability is probably the most important. If you don't like the way the guitar feels, you are not going to like playing the instrument. 
That is my 2 cents anyway! Wish you luck!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> You might want to check some of Godin's other accoustics, too. I was totally impressed by my uncle's 350$ Art et Lutherie.
> http://www.godinguitars.com/



...yep. these guitars offer huge bang for your buck.

-dh


----------



## Andrew W (Apr 1, 2007)

There are always A&Ls floating around used. There's one here in Calgary at a pawn shop with cutaway, electronics and hsc for $290. Not a bad deal.


----------



## just (Apr 21, 2006)

seagull s6 is the way to go!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

The S&P's are the high end of the Godin line . I've prefered them over any other Godin's but that's my opinion , you will have to play each and decide for yourself . The S&P being a cutaway is a bonus BTW and that would add to the cost of any make of guitar .

My favourite maker is Marc Beneteau , I own an OM in birdseye maple custom built for me in 99 :smile:


----------



## DaveL (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks for all your posts*

I'm new here, and an absolute newbie. (Except I had a child's guitar when I was quite young.)

I'm 61 now and want to learn to play; we're buying 2 guitars for my wife and I, and we've started searching in our town.

We've met some incredible people, and some absolutely awful sales people. The search is fun.

Thanks for the thought that you put into your posts.

Regards,
DaveL

Toronto (Actually, Mississauga)


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

DaveL , make sure the neck is comfortable for your wife . One make of guitar not mentioned in this thead and really impresses me with the sound and quality of build is BlueRidge guitars . They are made in China but a super value .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My 12 string is a S&P Cedar 12--lovely look, and even better sound. I know others with S&P's--and everyone is a very nice guitar.

Now if you have the money there may be fancier and even better brands, but if you want a great bargain that sounds great, S&P is an excellent choice.


----------



## Greendo (Sep 19, 2007)

*Which guitar to buy*

I would lean towards the seagull S6. Well built canadian Guitar.:rockon2:


----------



## DaveL (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks! We bought 2 Seagulls. One each!

DAveL


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have 3 art and lutherie amis- 2 of them get beaten up pretty good and handle it well- i love the fekkin things- one i keep inside and its better thn anything gibson or fender made 70 yrs ago.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*The True Answer*

There is only and can be only one tru answer to this question, the answe is
The guitar that gets played, who really cares about a name,its just a name,who really cares about where it ws made and especailly who cares who really endorses it, because in the long and short of it all its a guitar that needs to be played,it comes down to that age old question, if a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it,does it make a sound, and for me and me only because it is just my opinion,its not an instrumant ( guitar ) unless its played and really thats all that matters isnt it.Ship


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Its pretty tough to say that an Art and Luthier is better than ANYTHING gibson made 70 years ago. Because nothing will age like a high quality guitar. My uncle has a '42 gibson acoustic, and it is the greatest guitar ive ever played... and Ive played many, old and new. Basically I'm saying, a Gibson is not a budget instrument, they make professional guitars... Art and Luthier does not.

I do agree though, the best guitars are the ones that actually get played.... I have seen far to many beautiful instruments sit there and never get any use. BUT, in saying that... show up to a recording studio with a $100 acoustic guitar and expect to make a great recording, wont happen... there arent enough effects in the world to make a cheap guitar sound the same as a professional one. thats not my opinion... more fact.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know about most of those models - but I DO own a Norman B20. It's an A/E and has a cutaway, so you may want to call the seller and see exactly what they have. I'm VERY happy with that guitar. It has a solid top, so nice and loud. I play both fingerstyle and with a pick. When I was shopping around, I found it comparable in tone to a Washburn I picke dup, only the construction was better on the Norman. The neck has a great shape and a satin finish so it's easy on my girly hands.

...The only problem I had with it was the Fishman pickup but it was under warranty so that was no problem and if you haven't got the electronics on it, then no worries there either.

I've also never been disappointed with Yamaha. You seem to get exactly what's advertised and it's always priced accordingly.

Cadence


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

get the seagull s6. my friend has a seagull thats amazing:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

darreneedens said:


> Its pretty tough to say that an Art and Luthier is better than ANYTHING gibson made 70 years ago. Because nothing will age like a high quality guitar. My uncle has a '42 gibson acoustic, and it is the greatest guitar ive ever played... and Ive played many, old and new. Basically I'm saying, a Gibson is not a budget instrument, they make professional guitars... Art and Luthier does not.
> 
> I do agree though, the best guitars are the ones that actually get played.... I have seen far to many beautiful instruments sit there and never get any use. BUT, in saying that... show up to a recording studio with a $100 acoustic guitar and expect to make a great recording, wont happen... there arent enough effects in the world to make a cheap guitar sound the same as a professional one. thats not my opinion... more fact.


well perhaps your correct- but how do you define professional, most of the guys we still hear today that were playing guitar 70 years ago werent playing gibsons- on those recordings- they were playing catologue store junk.
i notice i mentioned fender there too- so i must not have been all there- and ill admit i was a bit harsh in that statement- however- my a&ls all have solid tops and lacquer finish, tusq nuts and compensated saddles, and sound great- you cant get that in a gibson for under 250$ lol
if anybody tried to tell me it wasnt good enough to record with, well- hed likely be eating 95% canadian wood. and i can go through 4 or 5 of them for the price of a gibson. because it says gibson doesnt make it professional- only the player can do that. and guitar building has evolved much in the last 70 yrs.

edit- it does occur to me tho, if i had a 42 gibson at my disposal, i might feel different


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

If you're anything like me,...the best acoustic is the one your friend owns, and won't part with...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

simescan said:


> If you're anything like me,...the best acoustic is the one your friend owns, and won't part with...



...no more calls, we have a winner.

talk about "resonating truth"!

i recently played my friend greg godovitz's ancient martin d28. the thing literally breathes.

life will never, ever be the same.

-dh


----------

